# where can i get a skyline



## CMYCI (Jun 13, 2003)

lol i would buy 1 if i knew where


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

You in the US?

http://www.rbmotoring.com/ if you are.

J


----------



## CMYCI (Jun 13, 2003)

how much does 1 cost


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

www.motorex.net 

please do some searches. You can find all your info by either searching the forum or that website.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

They're expensive. Very expensive.

Damn, never heard of RBMotoring before. Looks like nice page. I've got to check into it.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

What RB Motoring does is basically import Skylines through Motorex, then do their own legalization paperwork, if I read right: Here's an excerpt from their FAQ:

"In order to import the vehicle to the US legally it must be imported though Motorex,Inc. .The cost for us to legalize a car for you varies from $16,000 - $25,000 depending on the year of the vehicle. This does not include shipping , bonds ,tarriffs , US Customs brokerage fee , and associated shipping fees. 
The additional cost varies as the bond cost (450% of the value of the vehicle) , and tarriff cost (2.5% of the value of the vehicle) varies with the value of the vehicle , also shipping can be roll on/roll off or container. Expect the other costs to be $4000 - $5000"


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah, Vodka, their FAQ looks like they just copied the Motorex word for word. I wondered about that.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

16,000 to 25,000 US to leagalise it?!?! WTF!

You can buy a second hand R32 already leagalised for $16,000 AUS down here....cripes.....

Someone makeing a LOT of money there.........


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *16,000 to 25,000 US to leagalise it?!?! WTF!
> 
> You can buy a second hand R32 already leagalised for $16,000 AUS down here....cripes.....
> 
> Someone makeing a LOT of money there......... *


It is not an easy task to legalize it for USA.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Yes. DOT and the EPA hate us all.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

We have to go through thing like getting CAT's pu on etc......cripes


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Wildfire said:


> *Yeah, Vodka, their FAQ looks like they just copied the Motorex word for word. I wondered about that. *


That is because Sean Morris (tyndago on these forums) who is behind RBMotoring now, is the same guy that was behind MotoRex at first.

J


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

Ah. Makes sense.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we have to crash one


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

a good place to buy one from japan is www.bestjapancar.com but its direct from the mainland so it wont b legal.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Wildfire said:


> *Yeah, Vodka, their FAQ looks like they just copied the Motorex word for word. I wondered about that. *


Considering I wrote it for Motorex - you would more say they copied it from me.


----------



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

Buy a 240 or 300 from a junkyard... change all of the vins from the 240 or 300 to the skyline... and you have yourself a legal skyline. :-d


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah, no one will ever notice.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Its funny.... as many cars are as there are in the US - there are not many Skylines....

I hear about nearly all of them. First hand - second hand. 

People looking for parts. People looking to sell cars . Etc. Friends at the drag strip.

Everyone knows I am into GT-R's , and so people tell me about all the cars....

Its funny how many of the cars I know... even the illegal ones...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

200sx Se-T said:


> *Buy a 240 or 300 from a junkyard... change all of the vins from the 240 or 300 to the skyline... and you have yourself a legal skyline. :-d *


man your stupid.... I'd have to TRY to be as stupid as you.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tyndago said:


> *Its funny.... as many cars are as there are in the US - there are not many Skylines....
> 
> I hear about nearly all of them. First hand - second hand.
> 
> ...


There are quite a few up here in Seattle


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *There are quite a few up here in Seattle  *


The guys that were Garage SPL. Alex , Jack , Dennis ,etc. 

Plus Robbs car - Jacks old R32.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tyndago said:


> *The guys that were Garage SPL. Alex , Jack , Dennis ,etc.
> 
> Plus Robbs car - Jacks old R32. *


Yup, and Mike's R34
There are a couple more now....

White R33 GT-R from Fastlane Motorsports (not registered, the plates read YBLEGAL)
At H.I.N. last weekend I spotted a gunmetal R32 GT-R that I've never seen before. It had the proper legal badging, and Washington plates. Not sure who owns it.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes there is another gunmetal one - I saw someone post about it....

That white R33 - I know about.. I have pictures and some other info. Need the chassis number... seen it a few times....

Dont worry - eventually everyone gets whats coming to them...


----------

